# 1964 Impala Convertible Stereo



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

I want to upgrade my stereo for the show season coming up, but i dont know much about what components to buy for a nice quality sound

I'm not looking for killer bass, just a nice thump and clear sound when i drop the top  

Right now i have a pioneer cd player, 6" in each door and tweeters in the kick panel. but doesnt sound that great.

All advice is much appreciated


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:biggrin: I am doing the same thing. I am still planning lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Replace those speakes with better quality ones and put one speaker in the rear center factory location. Which brand depends on you but the guys here seem to like CDT. 

http://cdtaudio.com/car_audio.htm


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanx homie. i looked at it and i think i'm going with the convertible kit, and another component for the speaker in the back seat, and gettin ocmponents for the kick panel too.

but i'm still stumped on what type of woofer setup? what size woofers? how many watts for the amp?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 17 2008, 12:06 PM~9963405
> *   thanx homie.  i looked at it and i think i'm going with the convertible kit, and another component for the speaker in the back seat, and gettin ocmponents for the kick panel too.
> 
> but i'm still stumped on what type of woofer setup?  what size woofers?  how many watts for the amp?
> *


All depends on budget, space and what type of sound quality you are going for.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 17 2008, 05:42 PM~9964565
> *All depends on budget, space and what type of sound quality you are going for.
> *


thanx,

well i'm not trying to spend more than 1000 . The convertible component kit is 300. so i have 700 left for subs, box and amp

I want to mount it in the upper part of the trunk between the cylinders. so i guess i'll have to get a custom box made.

I think two 10's will be fine for me.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I will be having some glass kick-panels made to house some 8's. I ran two eights before that hit harder than most 12's.

My setup will be 2 eights and 2 tweets in the kick panels and probably 2 - 6's. I'm not telling where they'll be yet though


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 17 2008, 08:38 PM~9966594
> *thanx,
> 
> well i'm not trying to spend more than 1000 .  The convertible component kit is 300. so i have 700 left for subs, box and amp
> ...


With $700 left, you can buy a nice 5 channel amp to power everything, and some decent subs..i'll find a nice amp for you...brb


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's a decent one. $267.35 shipped. Get a pair of matching 10's and you'll be str8.

http://www.techronics.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=3718


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

another nice 5 channel


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Feb 20 2008, 04:57 PM~9989241
> *another nice 5 channel
> *


Good price for 350


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 18 2008, 03:44 PM~9971483
> *I will be having some glass kick-panels made to house some 8's. I ran two eights before that hit harder than most 12's.
> 
> My setup will be 2 eights and 2 tweets in the kick panels and probably 2 - 6's. I'm not telling where they'll be yet though
> *




i wont tell anybody if you let me know :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2008, 06:51 PM~9989184
> *Here's a decent one. $267.35 shipped. Get a pair of matching 10's and you'll be str8.
> 
> http://www.techronics.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=3718
> *


   thanx homie!

talked to a friend of mine that dj's and he said he can hook me up on a pair of brand new JL Audio 10" woofers for $200 and he can build my box for me all i have to do is buy the material  . 

So with that amp, subs, and component kit i'm within my budget :biggrin: 

then all i have to do is buy a larger alternator, and amp wiring kit.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Feb 20 2008, 06:57 PM~9989241
> *another nice 5 channel
> *



ooo that is a nice amp for the price


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 17 2008, 02:06 PM~9963405
> *   thanx homie.  i looked at it and i think i'm going with the convertible kit, and another component for the speaker in the back seat, and gettin ocmponents for the kick panel too.
> 
> but i'm still stumped on what type of woofer setup?  what size woofers?  how many watts for the amp?
> *


What's the convertible kit? I have a convertible 64 Impala and had 3 (81,84 and 85) convertible Cadillac Eldorados and have yet to get a good deep bass or something sounding decent once the top comes down.  I ended up putting a basooka(SP) to just here alittle bass back there. :uh: Is the convertible kit to make it sound better once the top comes down?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 20 2008, 09:09 PM~9990986
> *i wont tell anybody if you let me know :biggrin:
> *


To be honest I'm going to run the kick panels and a couple nice tweets with some mid-range in them up front and throw in a decent 6" where the speaker grille is in the rear seat and see how it sounds. If I still need some high/mid, I'll start with the concepts


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

im running some 6.5 components in my 63 ss rags kick panels a 5 1/4 in the dash and one behind the rear speaker with a couple w3 8's and a zapco 5 channel amp ill be into my whole setup for about 1500 and it should sound good


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2008, 10:45 AM~10024585
> *im running some 6.5 components in my 63 ss rags kick panels a 5 1/4 in the dash and one behind the rear speaker with a couple w3 8's and a zapco 5 channel amp ill be into my whole setup for about 1500 and it should sound good
> *



:biggrin: and I am going to copy most of it :cheesy: But I am running JL amps.


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2008, 10:45 AM~10024585
> *im running some 6.5 components in my 63 ss rags kick panels a 5 1/4 in the dash and one behind the rear speaker with a couple w3 8's and a zapco 5 channel amp ill be into my whole setup for about 1500 and it should sound good
> *


aint nothing like a ZAPCO..... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 26 2008, 08:35 AM~10032574
> *:biggrin:  and I am going to copy most of it  :cheesy: But I am running JL amps.
> *



:biggrin: 

yeah i need to hear my tunes this summer. last summer all i heard was tweeters and distorted bass :uh:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Feb 24 2008, 02:32 PM~10017795
> *What's the convertible kit? I have a convertible 64 Impala and had 3 (81,84 and 85) convertible Cadillac Eldorados and have yet to get a good deep bass or something sounding decent once the top comes down.  I ended up putting a basooka(SP) to just here alittle bass back there. :uh: Is the convertible kit to make it sound better once the top comes down?
> *



if you click the link a ew posts up, they have a convertible kit on there.. i'm pretty sure that you will need to have them placed right in order to hear them good, but if its for a convertible i'm going to try it


i'm gonna go with two JL 10's in the trunk, with the 5 channel amp that Crenshaw's Finest hooked me up with  along with that convertible component kit in the kick panel, update the 6" in the door, and i'm going to co-sign and go with the 6" in the speaker grill, and two tweeters in the dash


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409+Feb 24 2008, 12:32 PM~10017795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The convertable kit does NOT mean it's specifically for convertable cars. They call them that because of the way the speakers are disigned for better midrange and tweeter placement..however the listener likes. Read their website discription carefully.

And if you update the 6"'s in the doors, it's gonna throw the sound quality off UNLESS you use the exact same CDT's there too. don't need tweeters in the dase either...thats overkill.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 29 2008, 10:42 PM~10061892
> *The convertable kit does NOT mean it's specifically for convertable cars. They call them that because of the way the speakers are disigned for better midrange and tweeter placement..however the listener likes. Read their website discription carefully.
> 
> And if you update the 6"'s in the doors, it's gonna throw the sound quality off UNLESS you use the exact same CDT's there too. don't need tweeters in the dase either...thats overkill.
> *


thanx for the guidance homie, i needed it  

wnew game plan, i'll just run the components in the kick panel, and the speaker in the rear seat, 2 JL 10's in the trunk with the amp you suggested to power everything


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 1 2008, 08:48 PM~10067542
> *thanx for the guidance homie, i needed it
> 
> wnew game plan,  i'll just run the components in the kick panel, and the speaker in the rear seat, 2 JL 10's in the trunk with the amp you suggested to power everything
> *


 I think that would be best to start. Let's see how that sounds and go from there


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 5 2008, 06:17 PM~10098030
> *I think that would be best to start. Let's see how that sounds and go from there
> *


What are you going to do for bass when the top is droped?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 9 2008, 08:29 AM~10125923
> *What are you going to do for bass when the top is droped?
> *


Thats about all I can think of unless he makes the space to put BIG subs in the trunk. 

I forgot, he can put anouter 6x9 inside the glove box in the factory location.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 9 2008, 10:29 AM~10125923
> *What are you going to do for bass when the top is droped?
> *



I know those jl 10's get thump pretty hard, i know its diferent when the top is dropped, but i should still hear it right?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 10 2008, 09:55 PM~10137854
> *I know those jl 10's get thump pretty hard, i know its diferent when the top is dropped, but i should still hear it right?
> *


yes,i rode in southsidecomps old vert regal a few times with one mmats 10 and it still sounded ok with the top down


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 10 2008, 07:55 PM~10137854
> *I know those jl 10's get thump pretty hard, i know its diferent when the top is dropped, but i should still hear it right?
> *


Here is what you should do.Build a box with a lid and the opening facing the cab of the vehical closest you can to rhe back seat.Reason so the bass will hit while the top is on top of it not smotherring the woofers that are firring up i call them my convertable boxes :biggrin:


----------

